# Penile torsion



## seslinger

Doctor did a revised circumsion & also corrected the penile torsion but I'm not sure if there is an addt code to the 54163 ?

any imput would be helpful.

Sheila, CPC


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

54360


----------



## seslinger

thank you Kelly


----------

